# oh canada, gachon



## kccomet (May 17, 2022)

here's one you don't see every day, gachon, mocked up with parts I had laying around


----------



## rstytnsp (May 17, 2022)

In this case, a Canadian creation may lean more towards French equipment rather than British. What velodrome could it have frequented ?


----------



## juvela (May 17, 2022)

rstytnsp said:


> In this case, a Canadian creation may lean more towards French equipment rather than British. What velodrome could it have frequented ?



-----

Pierre Gachon was from Quebec









						Pierre Gachon (Pierre_Gachon) - wikipe.wiki
					






					www.wikipe.wiki
				












						1937 Tour de France - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





---

thanks so much for sharing Pierre!

his chainset appears it may be something from Etablissements Verot-Perrin (Acier Diamant/Verot/Stronglight)

lug pattern reminiscent of Oscar Egg but no ID as yet...

-----


----------



## phantom (May 17, 2022)

Nice EH !!


----------



## 66TigerCat (May 18, 2022)

Beautiful bike Jim !


----------



## juvela (May 22, 2022)

-----






						Bike Forums - View Single Post -  oh Canada ,gachon track bike
					

Post 22514556 - BikeForums is the leading online discussion site for avid cyclists.



					www.bikeforums.net
				





-----


----------

